# how old is this forum?



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Just found this out from a discus friend


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

hey vaporize, welcome!

This forum is 1 month old today.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

just a baby....awe......:3


----------

